# Fast And Easy Hay Feeder



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

I fretted over how I was going to make an appropiate hay feeder for my girls and ran across this gentlemans instructions online and made what I think is an outstanding hay feeder.

It is real easy to contruct and will not hurt the wallet too much. All you need to get for the basic feeder is 8 - 2 x 4" and some screws or bolts to put it together.

I have a detailed plan on how to do this on a word doc if anyone is interested in seeing it.










I added the roof myself and if you look closely, you can see I have placed a 4" piece of pvc pipe towards the bottom of both sides so I could give them grain when I deem necessary.

Pretty cool huh?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I am!! Please email to me at [email protected] :thumb: :dance:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Really like the idea! For my goats I would have to switch 2 things. I would have to make the lower legs longer so they can lay under it and I would put the roof right over the hay part so they can't jump up on the hay.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

agreed with Logan...my goats love laying under things, and jumping on top so I would definitely need something so they can't jump on hay


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

What kind of docs can I upload here. I tried a Word doc with no luck then tried a pdf with the same results. Is it possible to upload a file here?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

not sure what kind of doc you can load. Can you attach a link to it?


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> not sure what kind of doc you can load. Can you attach a link to it?


I dont have the doc online and forgot where I got the instructions from. I emailed Whispering a copy in PDFD format and will be happy to do the same for anyone else who provides an email addy.


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

I found the link :leap:

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/feeders/feeder.shtml

Have fun and post pics if you build one.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's a neat idea! You've got my brain whirling now!


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

I have got to cut back on the roof. Make it more closer to the frame. Its an eyesore right now.


----------



## jandzmom (Sep 22, 2011)

My dad made this feeder for me, and it works great so far I added a hinged plywood top on it since I found my goats trying to get into it. Now they love jumping on the top and head butting the others away from the hay


----------

